# Chrome will not play BBC videos, everything else ok. Ideas?



## Noel (17 May 2011)

Use Chrome and this morning everything was ok. This afternoon when I clicked on a BBC news article that contains some video - zilch. All I see is the text that is accompanying the clip. No frame or box or even the buffering circle, nothing.
Checked Flash plugins (although all auto updated by Chrome) made sure 3rd party setting was enabled, restore didn't work. Checked that everything was updated, still nothing. Can't even view pictures (the bigger ones that cover news events) other than those in articles
Strange thing is it's only the BBC news site. Can't watch live programmes on it but I can in iPlayer as well as the usual older stuff. Youtube etc is ok and the other video sites. Have the iPlayer desktop installed which I did a few weeks ago (for what benefit I'm not sure...)

Seems common according to my searches but have not been able to fix it, any ideas?

PS - all is fine in IE. I've used Chome for years now and don't really want to use another browser.


----------



## myturn (17 May 2011)

Do you use the AdSweep extension?

If you do try disabling it and see if it helps.


----------



## Noel (17 May 2011)

myturn":16d91pp7 said:


> Do you use the AdSweep extension?
> 
> If you do try disabling it and see if it helps.



Thanks Mick but don't have any extensions installed.


----------



## RogerS (17 May 2011)

I can see BBC vids OK, Noel, but mine is not running the PC version. Having said that Chrome seems to be flummoxed by quite a few websites at the moment.


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2011)

Just checked Chrome and no problem playing any of the BBC vid links here.
Windows XP on PC


----------



## Noel (18 May 2011)

Hi Chas. It used to be fine on Vista with Chrome. No more.


----------



## Noel (18 May 2011)

Thanks for all the interest. Managed to sort it out. Simple, now that I've done it. Went under the bonnet and cleared the cache. BBC site plays fine now.
Of course, have no idea about the whys and therefores but all's well that ends well.


----------



## BBC (21 Mar 2013)

I just thought I would add that I experienced this same issue in that the embedded videos from the BBC News website would not appear in Google Chrome. Videos from Youtube played fine however. Using Internet Explorer the embedded videos from the BBC News site appeared and played without issue. In order to fix this issue I tried disabling the built in Google Pepperflash player and used the Adobe Flash player to no benefit (By entering: Chrome://plugins in the address bar). I tried uninstalling/reinstalling Google Chrome also to no benefit. The solution was as mentioned to empty the cache. Go into Settings / Clear Browsing Data. You only need to have Empty The Cache checked. After a refresh the videos started to display and I was able to play them.
I googled the issue and came across this article in this forum and it helped me so I thought I would confirm the issue and solution that it worked for me hopefully helping somebody else should they experience the same thing.


----------

